# 5000, 200



## jerrymic (Apr 19, 2007)

did the 1988 audi 5000 and 200 turbo share the same engine and specs? I was looking for an audi 5000 exhaust manifold and thus far have only been able to find an audi 200 of the same year.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 5000, 200 (jerrymic)*

The manifolds are the same.


----------

